# Was Wondering Your Thoughts On Nsa, And Cheif Aj Game Kits?



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

Not thinking about purchasing one, just wanted to know your opinion on the hunting aspect of their website. 
I thought it was pretty cool, and seen some things that sparked my interest. They have a guy who killed a brown bear, arrow in the backside, hard to tell from pic.
There was also some cool vids, one of a guy who went hog hunting in his native Hawaii, and took a clean shot.
Hit the hog, it scrambled a bit, ( as they do even with a compound bow) and it was one dead hog.
They promote this slingshot with big tubes and an arrowrest. Looks to be a nice setup. Also, cheif aj himself killed a deer with it. They looked like very clean kills. I read that they had to get a temp permit from the state of wyoming for the hunt. But i hope this is a step toward recognition of a slingshot being a viable weapon. I was hoping to get YOUR opinions on this. 
Thanks


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

Not trying to kick dirt on anyone,just was thinking these slingbow setups with the carbon fiber arrows and razor tips cab be very lethal. Are they strong enough to kill deer? Aj certainly did. And i wouldnt wanna face this bear with my slingshot. Im thinking about getting some arrows for my hts.


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

Pretty impressive.

.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

There was a long discussion on this very event some time back, including comments from the hunter himself. Check it out here:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/13912-someone-dropped-a-black-bear-with-a-slingbow/page__hl__slingbow

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

Charles, i will check this out now, thanks


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

My main concern with 'big game hunting' using slingshots is, just how many animals are only maimed or injured before they get the ones they post about ?


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Out off interest what is harvested of the bear? Do they eat bear meat or take the skin ? Never really thought about it till now .


----------



## inkspot (Dec 27, 2011)

Yes bear meat is quit good to eat there are all kinds of recipes and methods of cooking bear.steaks, roast, sauage,etc.claws and teeth can be used for jewelery,hide can be used for rugs,coats etc.


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

Just wanted my slingshot homies opinions on this matter, charles directed me towards an older post, same subject. So i apologise..r 
I wouldn't wanna go after a bear either. But if i had too, it certainly wouldn't be with one of those setups. , no offense. .
I don't know if any of you have checked out the site lately. Its National Slingshot Association . Com ...
I think this could be counter productive for the slingshot world. 
They are CHALLENGING PEOPLE to buy these kits and go after elk and ****....
some dip****s gonna get hurt!! 
I


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

This is missleading


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

I do i have one positive thought,!! Those feral pigs are ruthless. I say if you can bag em, go for it. Nothing bigger though.


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

Looked like a baby grizzly to me, but im no expert


----------



## inkspot (Dec 27, 2011)

Just my thoughts, slingshots are good for small game, squirrel,rabbit,snake,duck,partridge,etc with lots of practice ( target shooting) one can hone his/her skills so that clean kills can be assured.Going after big game is another matter.Just because it can be done doe's not mean it should be done.A large wounded animal is not only suffering needlessly, but is also a threat to all around it,icluding humans.Their are more than enough ways and wepons that are designed for taking big game,but in my world slingshot are not one of them.Like I said just my thoughts and just my opinion.


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

I think that anyone who thinks it is a good idea to go after bears and moose and things like that should definitely try it.


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

I feel the same way, i just cant believe these guys are challenging 
People to go after big game each year as part of their contest. 
Like i said, i think some of the slingbow setups are good for wild pigs that are reaking havoc across georga and some other parts of the country. Thats where i draw the line.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I have expressed my view before. I do NOT think it is a good idea to encourage the general hunting public to use a slingbow on anything other than small game. My analogy is the .22 rimfire. I am certain that every type of North American big game has been taken with the .22 rimfire. However, I believe it would be folly to encourage the general hunting public to go after big game with that cartridge.

As for eating bear ... I have eaten a LOT of it. Like any animal for consumption, it is important to remove the innards and get the carcass out of its skin as quickly as possible. Then let it "hang" for a few days to tenderize. Bears store a good layer of fat between their skin and muscle, but the meat is very lean, with no marbling. So when cooking, one must bear (ha, ha) that in mind. I have fed bear to a lot of folks who did not know what they were eating, and all commented on how good it tasted. In some cases I said it was range fed beef, and in other cases I said it was lamb burgers. The flavor depends a great deal on how you cook it and what spices are used.

By the way, rendered bear fat makes some of the finest pastry you will ever have the good fortune to eat.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

adarondack kyle said:


> Just wanted my slingshot homies opinions on this matter, charles directed me towards an older post, same subject. So i apologise..r
> I wouldn't wanna go after a bear either. But if i had too, it certainly wouldn't be with one of those setups. , no offense. .
> I don't know if any of you have checked out the site lately. Its National Slingshot Association . Com ...
> I think this could be counter productive for the slingshot world.
> ...


.
with advertising like that, you know theres a lawsuit waiting to happen . IMO- the best way to promote the SPORT of slingshots is to promote it as such , a sport for passing the time just like one would playing darts or tiddlywinks . start at the grass roots level with boy/girl scouts (as one example) . they are inadvertly misleading people to run before they can walk . people need to learn how to use a slingshot in a responsible way first . a slingshot is only as accurate as its user . i know there are stupid kids and adults and if this is the way of thinning that herd , then so be it , but i dont want stupidity to determine the legality and usefullnes of my slingshot , i dont want my enjoyment of slingshots to be dictated to me by politicians playing the "nanny" card .


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

Def agree, iv been practicing alot and i still find things im doing wrong, takes alot of work to get good with shoiting to begin with,


----------



## sky355 (Jun 1, 2012)

adarondack kyle said:


> Not thinking about purchasing one, just wanted to know your opinion on the hunting aspect of their website.
> I thought it was pretty cool, and seen some things that sparked my interest. They have a guy who killed a brown bear, arrow in the backside, hard to tell from pic.
> There was also some cool vids, one of a guy who went hog hunting in his native Hawaii, and took a clean shot.
> Hit the hog, it scrambled a bit, ( as they do even with a compound bow) and it was one dead hog.
> ...


The slingbow is an absolutely viable hunting tool. Would I use it for my primary means for taking game? No I wouldnt. There are just to many other proven tools out there. Bow, Gun, Crossbow, ect ect. that will make sure you are successful at your hunt. If I was in a survival type situation though where I had no other means to take out a deer or Bear to feed myself then yes I wouldnt hesitate slingin an arrow at it to put food on the table. Of course like with any tool that you hunt with its absolutely important that you know your limitations with a slingbow and what it can and cant do. Also a huge proficiency in using a slingbow will not only increase your chances of success but also help you identify when the situation isnt going to take the game down. i.e. 50 yard shot with a slingbow and expecting to get penetration enough to kill an animal. Shot placement and distance to target are crucial to successfully taking out game in any situation. It couldnt be more important when using a slingbow. There are numerous tests out there on youtube that show the potential for this tool. Including arrows moving at 215 FPS more then enough to take out large game. I think the only thing that has kept this from catching on mainstream is the fact that rubber is not proven to work best in all weather situations. Coupled with the fact that you have to be under 20 yards to have a chance at taking any big game with a Slingbow.

The benifits of carrying a slingbow in my pack though far outweight any drawbacks. But again know your limitations and know how your shot is going to react when you release that arrow.

James


----------



## sky355 (Jun 1, 2012)

Here is my slingbow. Eventually I want to make something that will permanently and securely hold the whisker biscuit. I use an archery Release with it for a smooth release. I hold it sideways so I get a clean release.


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

I have a very hard time believing that arrows come outta that thing at 215. Especially considering arrow length (draw length)


----------



## sky355 (Jun 1, 2012)

pop shot said:


> I have a very hard time believing that arrows come outta that thing at 215. Especially considering arrow length (draw length)


Here is rattling randy Slingbow pushing close to 200 




Let me find the video that shows over 200 Fps


----------



## sky355 (Jun 1, 2012)

Heres the one breaking 200 fps and theres more out there. I think Jorge also broke the 200 fps with his model slingbow. It isnt hard to do.


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

That looked pretty top secret to me. Hardly evidence. Oh- Joerg isn't normal. The dude is enormous. Normal people can't produce the energy he does with his bands. I'm just saying- 200 fps with a normal arrow that doesn't cost $35 bucks a pop is hard to do. That's not even talking about aiming. Interesting chrony/speedometer that guy had. It was awful close, hard to believe it could get a very accurate reading 2 feet from the target.


----------



## sky355 (Jun 1, 2012)

really no reason for anyone to bs about it pop. Suit yourself on your belief. makes no difference to me. Really anyone who can shoot a 55 lbs recurve can pull and get a good release on high energy bands. not alot of difference between the the 2. **** even the chief aj elk shooting bowsling pulls at 48 lbs and hes close to 200 fps. guess its up to you to make a believer out of yourself.


----------



## sky355 (Jun 1, 2012)

ohh and here is Bill Hayes a vendor on this site shooting a 900 grain ball of lead with double thera gold bands at 200+ if He can do that with a ball of lead think about shooting an arrow thats under 400 grains http://slingshotforum.com/topic/18659-going-a-bit-bigger-and-slower-85-caliber-900-grain-lead-and-the-rock-hunter/ anyway definitely possible and plausible to put down some large game with a slingbow. I have yet to try it but soon I think I may give it a shot if I can get a tag out of wildlife and game for shooting with a Slingbow.

James


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

Bills draw is upward of 50". Joergs is more like 55-60. Longer draw more speed possible. Bows are rarely drawn over 30", and arrows are normally under 32". All I'm saying is sling bows are efficient at looking cool, bows are the best way to shoot arrows. And "chief" AJ is a joker. You'll see what I mean as that wounded buck is charging you.


----------



## sky355 (Jun 1, 2012)

pop shot said:


> Bills draw is upward of 50". Joergs is more like 55-60. Longer draw more speed possible. Bows are rarely drawn over 30", and arrows are normally under 32". All I'm saying is sling bows are efficient at looking cool, bows are the best way to shoot arrows. And "chief" AJ is a joker. You'll see what I mean as that wounded buck is charging you.


Guess you didnt read my original post clearly then because we dont disagree on that aspect.



> The slingbow is an absolutely viable hunting tool. Would I use it for my primary means for taking game? No I wouldnt. There are just to many other proven tools out there. Bow, Gun, Crossbow, ect ect. that will make sure you are successful at your hunt. If I was in a survival type situation though where I had no other means to take out a deer or Bear to feed myself then yes I wouldnt hesitate slingin an arrow at it to put food on the table. Of course like with any tool that you hunt with its absolutely important that you know your limitations with a slingbow and what it can and cant do. Also a huge proficiency in using a slingbow will not only increase your chances of success but also help you identify when the situation isnt going to take the game down. i.e. 50 yard shot with a slingbow and expecting to get penetration enough to kill an animal. Shot placement and distance to target are crucial to successfully taking out game in any situation. It couldnt be more important when using a slingbow. There are numerous tests out there on youtube that show the potential for this tool. Including arrows moving at 215 FPS more then enough to take out large game. I think the only thing that has kept this from catching on mainstream is the fact that rubber is not proven to work best in all weather situations. Coupled with the fact that you have to be under 20 yards to have a chance at taking any big game with a Slingbow.
> 
> The benifits of carrying a slingbow in my pack though far outweight any drawbacks. But again know your limitations and know how your shot is going to react when you release that arrow.


We dont disagree on a bow or crossbow being the best way to send an arrow down range. Your original posting was doubting the ability of an arrow being able to leave a slingbow at over 200fps. Thats the part where I was having the friendly debate with you on.

The point is yes a slingbow is very capable of achieving 200fps would I use a slingbow as my primary hunting weapon? Nope But at the same time with a fine tuned slingbow setup it can penetrate as well as any recurve with the same draw weight provided that it is well tuned just as you need to have a bow well tuned to achieve maximum capability.

Does this change my stance on using a slingbow as a backup SHTF I need to put food on the table type of a tool nope. Anyone who rules out any tool in an arsenal when it comes down to putting dinner on a plate will be one hungry individual. Trust me Id put an arrow out with my Martin over a slingbow anyday.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

It is not the draw weight of the bands that determines the velocity of the projectile, which is very unlike the situation with normal bows.

If you really want to try a slingbow, I would highly recommend that you look into the combow sling:

http://www.combowslingguy.com/ComBowSlings.html

This design gives you an extended acceleration path because of two factors:

1) the "fork" is extended in front of your grip; and

2) the tubular bands are doubled back so that there is no slack. Standard slingshots lose 5-7 inches of acceleration path on your draw length because of the length of the bands. With the combow sling, the projectile is accelerated for the entire draw length.

Just a suggestion.

Cheers ........ Charles


----------



## sky355 (Jun 1, 2012)

Also I wouldnt call Chief AJ a joke the guy holds many world records that speak differently. Is he a out to make a buck? sure he is. Does that make him full of it? Nope I wouldnt say so.


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

Ok, I get what you're saying. But he is a joker, he's out there challenging people to kill big game with a slingshot. Someone's gonna get hurt going for moose with a rickety toy. Also, he created the only entity that recognizes his "world records" I just don't think his antics are beneficial for this sport. Most will agree


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

But ya, that 1500 aerial shots is legit, but I only think it still stands because it's a PITA to attempt.


----------



## sky355 (Jun 1, 2012)

Yeah Chief AJ is a complete clown and until you watch him alot its hard to get past his jovial clowning around to take the guy seriously I completely agree with you on that. I must say though I can only hope that at 78 years old I can enjoy life that much and be involved with something that I have a passion about like he does. Gotta give him props in that. and to make money on top of that. I cant say a bad thing about this.


----------



## sky355 (Jun 1, 2012)

Ive given some thought behind putting together a slingbow using the grip from a recurve and running some bars to hold bands. setting that up with a sight and whisker biscuit. I am still kicking around the arms Id make to hold the bands. I know I wouldnt use tubes for it though. I think you can get much better energy out of multiple flat bands then the tubes. Man I wish I had a cnc machine sometimes. The money id make with it.


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

This is why i posted this topic, and most peeps on the forum can have a friendly debate on this issue , i have much respect for aj, hes a trailblazer and a pioneer of the sport. I make and sell recurve bows. I can tell you. 
I know people who go out in the field with very little muscle, and alot of ambition. 
This is not a good combination when it comes to non compound bows. 
I can tell you that some slingbow setups can take big game. 
I just think his big game challenge is bad news for our beloved sport and hobby.
This could lead to more backlash on slingshot hunting for small game, which many of us on the forum practice.
The slingbow would make a great back up hunter for big game if it was a survival situation. 
I got my hts set up to shoot arrows, but i would never go after big game with it. Unless I NEEDED TO.
and for me, that's piece of mind.


----------



## Allen Welsh (Nov 13, 2012)

And he is the fella the got the only film of the Thunderbirds (feathered ones not the puppets) lol
I like AJ he is one crazy old fella Makes me laugh!
I would love to have one of his sling bows and te take down arrows.

Cheers
AL


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I only shoot slingshots for sport. And it is really fun. I however do support AJ and his site and products.


----------



## Kipken (Feb 6, 2012)

I've ordered a set of Chief a J's Slingbow tubes and pouch.. mainly because I want to see how his pouch is set up .
I know a sling bow will take game like a hog or a deer. but not over 20 yards. here is my current slingbow setup..


----------

